# bob martin spot on



## frankee (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey i'm new hear. So hi i'm Francesca.

The other day my mum bought "bob martin" spot on, we put it on our kittie and well i read a review and someone well lots of people said its killed there cat. so i'm AHHH but theres not been a sign on our kittie and its gone a day touch wood. But i'm getting myself into a total state so worried and paranoid.. and shes been scratching and washing herself as usual.. but she hasnt like licked the part, because she has no way of getting to!! 
I'm taking her to the vet just to clear my mind but has anyone else used it etc?

God i need to stop worrying!! 

but fluffy has still been acting her crazy/loony self which is a good sign!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi,i think it was one called zodiac that was killing cats
i always use frontline,i no its safe,doesnt make the fur greasy for days after and is alot more effective than most pet shop brands.


----------



## frankee (Aug 5, 2008)

oright so it wasnt bob martin? thats a releif


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Think many of these flea preperations can have bad reactions - it's rare - but it does and can happen.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Bob Martin Spot On for Dogs is poisonous to cats!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Bob Martin Spot On for Dogs is poisonous to cats!



Why would anyone put Bob Martin spot on for dogs on a cat???
personally I wouldn't by Bob Martin anything!!!! don't ask me why coz I'm tired!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why would anyone put Bob Martin spot on for dogs on a cat???


Do you really want me to answer that one!?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Do you really want me to answer that one!?!


Yes................


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm beginning to panic! just (stupidly?) used bob martin spot on on the kits on the necks, the littlun managed to lick a bit and drooled white stuff, i gave em both a tiny bit of cows milk (only time but I felt would help with the taste or if they were sick... in the end having now read all the awful stories online I have washed her as well as poss, but of coure now she's washing herself.... the big one's lapping a lot having scratched the area* ugh wish I'd got frontline or advantage *** tell me they'll be ok ....


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I've used Bob Martin spot on for cats on kittens before and it hasn't killed them, it's just very effective.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> I've used Bob Martin spot on for cats on kittens before and it hasn't killed them, it's just very effective.


thanks * I've given them both a thorough bath, dried them and vowed never to use the awful stuff again... after reading stuff like http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=39295542810 and http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews55782.html .... keeping a watchful eye right now but they seem fine....

12 hours later - they are fine 

NEVER AGAIN it is MINGING


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I use fresh garlic in the dog food for years. Never once had flea issues.

Not sure whether you can use garlic with cats though.

You vet will probably advice that you use drops/sprays etc.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I would be into using garlic as I'm all for natural remedies but I'm pretty sure its toxic for cats and must be given in small doses to dogs being as its from the allium family? My mum recommends combing and putting a flea collar in the hoover bag... any other takers on the garlic debate? how's your kitty,OP? xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> I've used Bob Martin spot on for cats on kittens before and it hasn't killed them, it's just very effective.


Sorry, I meant NOT very effective :blush2:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> Sorry, I meant NOT very effective :blush2:


I was gonna say, you're the only person who seems to think so


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Think it's a no for cats and garlic. Just come across an article, in a nutshell:- 

"dapted from Herbal Cat Care by Dr. Randy Kidd (Storey Books, 2000).

People who feed raw garlic to their dogs report great success in keeping fleas away. Garlic also has anti-cancer properties, shown to inhibit canine tumor growth. But is garlic safe for cats? And what about onions? If theyre good for you, shouldnt they be good for your kitty? 

Not necessarily. Get the whole story here.

According to Dr. Randy Kidd, the use of garlic, as well as onions, shallots, and chives, has been shown to cause damage to feline red blood cells which can result in hemolytic anemia and eventual death. Raw garlic and onions can also cause ulcers and irritation of the mouth, esophagus and stomach. 

His recommendation: Avoid giving garlic and onions to your cat!"


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Phew * 36 hours later and kitties have suffered no ill effects since their baths so all good  Isn't something I'd ever usually buy, I was given some by a well-meaning neighbour. It does smell rank as well.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 19, 2009)

When we got out 'new' cat she had been trated with Bob Martin stuff & the prvious owner gave us what they had left.

Frida was riddled with fleas, despite having been treated with the Bob Martin stuff 3 weeks previously.

Her vet said that the stuff is poisonous & doesn't work at all, I'm inclined to agree & must say, I trust my vet...


----------

